# Finder inaccessible avec Camouflage !



## bertol65 (12 Juin 2010)

Je viens de télécharger Camouflage une appli qui permet de faire disparaître les icônes du bureau.
Je suis allé dans les prèfs de cette appli et choisi de rentrer une Hot key. Ca ne marche pas et depuis je ne peux plus quitter Camouflage ni accéder au Finder sans taper sur l'icône du finder dans le Dock. Maintenant lorsque je clique sur l'icône de Camouflage tout est grisé, donc aucune modif possible. Je ne peux m^me pas le désinstaller car on me dit que l'appli est utilisée !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------

Je viens de me rendre compte également que ma hot key pour accéder à Spotlight ne marche pas, ainsi que la capture d'écran avec command maj non plus, mes coins ne sont plus actifs. et j'imagine que ca a du bloquer d'autres trucs encore !!!!!!
Comment me débarrasser de ce logiciel ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

As-tu tenté de forcer l'application à quitter ? Pomme+alt+esc ?


Il y a un forum pour parler de ça, et ça n'est pas "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------

